# $15 Firestone Oil Chg And Filter + Four Tire Rotation Coupon



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

14.99 FIRESTONE Oil chg and Filter + tire rotation coupon 

Not much else to add... looks like it expires 21 July -- Oil chg plus filter plus four tire rotation...


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

Wow! That's a bargain for all you gassers!


----------



## baileys crib (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

Printed it off and used it today. Thanks Ghosty! What a deal!


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi, Ghosty!!
Keep those money-saving things coming, buddy!! I missed out on this one, as I just had my oil changed Saturday, BUT, when I clicked on the link, you can sign up for notifications of promotions through e-mail, which I did!!
Thanks alot!!
Darlene


----------

